
Google Pixel 3 pushes the boundaries of computational photography - Osiris30
https://www.dpreview.com/articles/7921074499/five-ways-google-pixel-3-pushes-the-boundaries-of-computational-photography/1
======
onion2k
_Subtle shifts from handheld shake and optical image stabilization (OIS) allow
scene detail to be localized with sub-pixel precision, since shifts are
unlikely to be exact multiples of a pixel._

Does that mean mounting a Pixel 3 on a tripod might actually give a worse
result due to _less_ shaking?

~~~
londons_explore
Yes.

Certain types of noise depend on manufacturing defects in each pixel.

Dark images are used to try to compensate, but they aren't perfect, especially
at higher gains.

By having deliberate camera shake, this noise can be treated like any other
thermal noise.

